# CFL's or T5's



## GreenValley (Mar 20, 2010)

I am just starting up and have decided to root and veg my plants under flours. What I am wondering is which type I should use, T5's or CFL's. Which will have better lumins, cheaper, etc. I have looked at some CFL's and am also wondering if I go that route should I choose a 65w or a group of 23w bulbs.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

mmm from what i have seen i would think they both would work well but the t-5's would have more power and penetration. If it were me and i had the money to spend i would go with the t-5's.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 20, 2010)

t5's all the way you can get 54wt t5's .....IMO the are worth the lil extra $$ ..

EZ&SAFE


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 21, 2010)

i just started vegging some clones under t5's a couple weeks ago a sound investment for sure. i cant speak on cfl's but i don't think you'll be disappointed with some t5's


----------



## db33322 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use to use CFL's in my veg tent for a while but moved on to T5's a while back and have seen better growth from my plants and would never go back. Its a wise investment to go with


----------



## bags (Jan 12, 2011)

I use a combo of both but with in time i will be all T5's, but nothing wrong with CFL's.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 15, 2011)

I use 4 23 w 6500k cfls for veg and 4 65w, 2 23w 2700k cfls for flower and get great results. People on this site will suggest you buy hid lighting, and they are right, but I grow exclusively with cfls and grow great buds, I will be reposting my room and pics of my plants soon. Those 65watters you are looking at are probably 2700k (soft white) for veg you should stick with a higher kelvin, look for bright white ones 6500k or higher.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

T5's everytime when it comes to Vegging. The very best bang for yur buck.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 15, 2011)

Adding my two cents, I recommend T5's.  I have the bank of eight.  Costs me $30 a month to run.  I have taken clones and flowered to the end under them and produced rock hard buds.  They do run a bit warm, but with a fan, should be no problem with the heat.

Good luck to you.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 15, 2011)

I took my reef aquarium T5 6 bulbs from the tank to replace the 400w HPS.

400w HPS produced 6oz from 4 plants.  The T5 produced just under 6ozs.  I will use the T5 to reduce noice and heat in my closet.  I setup a hydroponics tray system (2) trays with 6 plants.  I will do a SCROG to try to get over 8ozs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

I to have gone from start to finish with T5's.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 15, 2011)

joseaf said:
			
		

> I took my reef aquarium T5 6 bulbs from the tank to replace the 400w HPS.
> 
> 400w HPS produced 6oz from 4 plants. The T5 produced just under 6ozs.


 
What was the combined lumen output of the T5s you used as compared to the lumen output of the 400 HPS?

Thanks!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

Cant beat HPS for Flowering. The Lum per Watt ratio is better then T5's.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I use 4 23 w 6500k cfls for veg and 4 65w, 2 23w 2700k cfls for flower and get great results. People on this site will suggest you buy hid lighting, and they are right, but I grow exclusively with cfls and grow great buds, I will be reposting my room and pics of my plants soon. Those 65watters you are looking at are probably 2700k (soft white) for veg you should stick with a higher kelvin, look for bright white ones 6500k or higher.



It is not that CFLs won't grow decent bud--it is what it costs to do it.  Lumen for lumen, CFLs generally cost more to purchase initially, cost more to operate every single month, run as hot or hotter than a HPS, and produce substantially less bud.  The CFLs are using a little over 300W and emitting about 19,000 lumens.  A 250W HPS would emit about 28,000 lumens--almost 30% more lumens with 18% less energy useage...

A T5 emits about the same lumens per watt as a MH light.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 17, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is not that CFLs won't grow decent bud--it is what it costs to do it. Lumen for lumen, CFLs generally cost more to purchase initially, cost more to operate every single month, run as hot or hotter than a HPS, and produce substantially less bud. The CFLs are using a little over 300W and emitting about 19,000 lumens. A 250W HPS would emit about 28,000 lumens--almost 30% more lumens with 18% less energy useage...
> 
> A T5 emits about the same lumens per watt as a MH light.


My plants usually produce between 2 and 4 oz each which is plenty for me, and this strain just seems to thrive under CFLs I think we've had this discussion b4. I'm happy with my results and couldnt afford more lights if I wanted them.:angrywife: :banana:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> My plants usually produce between 2 and 4 oz each which is plenty for me, and this strain just seems to thrive under CFLs I think we've had this discussion b4. I'm happy with my results and couldnt afford more lights if I wanted them.:angrywife: :banana:



 I am not advocating that you change your lighting if it works for you.  My response was just in response to your post and is for everyone who reads this thread and needs info on CFLs and T5s.  People really need to know that CFLs are not actually cheaper than HPS to operate, as this is a very common misconception.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 17, 2011)

but there is one thing an HPS lacks in...as well as MH that can be acheived easier with CFL's is getting the right window of spectrum and maximizing PAR. As the old Overgrow FAQ said "lumens are for people PAR for plants" Intensity and spectrum. What one gains it loses as well. But Hids pack more punch more so then lack in spectrum. A plant receives more then just yellow light. The more wavelengths it gets the better IME. But it need to be at a certain intensity as well. Dam law of the minimum again 

My dream is to have a 1,400w worth metal halide for the first 1/2 of flower...then HPS and a 400w MH last half. I got the switchable 1kw and the 400wMH just need to get the room built. 
Flat truth I found my plants did best under an overdriven t12 and T8 4/tube mixed spectrum. Outdid an MH. but the whole "overdriving" thing freaked me out...always sittin on the back of my mind...will the bulb go and will I be there? Def. maxin out the bulbs limitations.  Regular T12 outdid any CFL watt for watt.

but, in tight quarters and not much play room, CFL's will jam out :hubba: Mix in a 70w HPS with some CFL's and can grow some decent nugs in a small space. 

Hemp Goddess is right, she's just tryin to look out for ya is all


----------

